# mixing valve .. temperd water.



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone no if this is by code in ontario... on hotwater tanks.. im kinda in a fight regardn this.....wanna no were it states if it is code on every hotwater tank install


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> Anyone no if this is by code in ontario... on hotwater tanks.. im kinda in a fight regardn this.....wanna no were it states if it is code on every hotwater tank install


Yes it's code ...been code for some time now

If it's not in the plumbing code then it's in the building code


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok .. i just cant find it... i heard it went in and then out..i see numours tanks ibstalld ith out them.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> Ok .. i just cant find it... i heard it went in and then out..i see numours tanks ibstalld ith out them.


More than likely those tanks were rentals ... It seem they are getting away with it


----------

